# Uniques Extended Range Instruments



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)

Bazantar - Bazantar acoustic bass, sitar-like with 29 sympathetic strings and four drone strings, unique musical instrument

*Bazantar*Invented by Mark Deutsch, the Bazantar is a five-string acoustic bass, fitted with an additional twenty-nine sympathetic strings and four drone strings. 
The instrument possesses a melodic range of over five octaves, while its sympathetic range spans four octaves. This results in an interplay between melodic, sympathetic, and drone strings which weaves an unexpected landscape of resonance that is remarkably rich in texture.









Celestial Harp - Celestial Harp - musical harp designed to play a persons Horoscope, an unusual odd unique experimental musical instrument

*Celestial Harp*The Celestial Harp is an innovative new musical instrument designed and built by Robin Armstrong. The original idea of the Celestial Harp was to play a persons horoscope, or to play the horoscope of the very moment one was living in. The dream of musically expressing the healing vibrations of the heavens grew. It evolved into a sound sculpture synthesizing the Zodiac, the I Ching, the Pyramid, the Solar System, and the Stars in the sky. Since the sound or _feel_ of the instrument varies widely, depending on the person or individuals playing it at any given time, we present 3 short unique sound snippets of the Celestial Harp.












E-Sitar - Electric Sitar unusual odd unique strange experimental weird musical instrument

*E-Sitar*A 17-string sitar neck, attached to a custom made electric guitar style body. All regular and sympathetic strings are steel, so that the sound can be amplified by the magnetic pickup system. It is played like a standard sitar, as the design puts the instrument in the correct playing position while strapped on, allowing the player freedom of movement.​






Guitarangi Da Gamba - Guitarangi da Gamba, viola DA gamba inspired unusual unique experimental musical instrument

*Guitarangi da Gamba *The Guitarangi da Gamba was created by Fred Carlson of Beyond the Trees, for multi-instrumentalist and solo performance artist Todd Green. It combines influences from eastern and western instrument traditions, as well as aspects of plucked and bowed instruments. Six main stings over the fingerboard (gut viola DA gamba strings) can be plucked guitar-like, or bowed using techniques similar to playing a bass viola DA gamba. Todd combines tunings from 'cello (the lower 3 strings are CGD) and Turkish oud (the top 3 strings are EAD) for his standard tuning: CGDEAD. These strings attach to a guitar-like peghead (tuned with classical guitar tuners), go over an arched, viola DA gamba-like bridge, and attach to a tail piece at the bottom of the instrument. The arched fingerboard has tied-on nylon frets, as with a lute or viola DA gamba.















Harpouditar - Harpouditar part guitar,harp,oud,zither,rebab,custom musical instrument by Fred Carlson

*Harpouditar *This unusual one-of-a-kind hybrid, was created by Fred Carlson of Beyond the Trees, for multi-instrumentalist and solo performance artist Todd Green. The name "Harpouditar" reflects a combination of wire-strung harp or zither, mid-eastern oud and classical guitar. Todd calls it the "Swar Rebouditar", finding similarities to an East Indian zither called the "swar mandal" and a plucked instrument found in Afghanistan and Pakistan known as the "rebab", as well as oud and guitar. In either case, it has two distinct sections: a guitar-like neck and bridge, and a harp-like arrangement of shorter strings that run diagonally across the lower bout, below the oud or lute-like bridge. The guitar-like section uses a long classical guitar scale length (26-1/8 inches) and has seven courses of strings. Six of these are configured so as to be analogous to a standard 6-string guitar, however the three treble courses (nominally the g, b and high e strings) are doubled, to give something of the sound quality of the doubled strings of an oud. The seventh course is also doubled: two short, thin, steel strings on the bass side of the neck serve a similar purpose the the 5th string on a 5-string banjo, acting as unfretted drone strings. 


The fingerboard that runs beneath the strings is ebony, and is set flush with the top of the instrument, as on an oud or lute, rather than running above the top as on a guitar. Also, the fingerboard has only five tied-on nylon frets, leaving the rest of the neck fretless (this is similar to the aforementioned rebab, which has only three frets). The bridge is similar to a lute or oud bridge in that the strings come directly off the front edge of the bridge-wood, without a separate string saddle. The strings run fairly close to the spruce top of the instrument, which is protected by a clear tap-plate. The top is braced to give a warm, rich classical guitar quality to support the oud-like aspects of doubled strings and fretless upper neck.















Imratguitar - Imratgitar - part guitar, sitar, surbahar, unique experimental musical instrument, acoustic and electric guitar

*Imratgitar *Developed with several luthiers under the direction of the famed Sitar and Surbahar virtuoso Ustad Imrat Khan.
Todd Mosby's Imratgitar is a 20-string instrument that combine the qualities of both guitar and sitar.
Both the acoustic and electric versions of the Imratgitar are one of a kind instruments.








Oracle - Oracle 24-string Harp-Sympitar inspired by the work of Michael Hedges, experimental musical instrument

*Oracle*Created by Fred Carlson, Oracle is a 24-string Harp-Sympitar, commissioned by software writer and guitarist Jeff Titus. Jeff's inspiration was a combination of the harp-guitar work of the late Michael Hedges, and Alex de Grassi's use of the 18-string Sympitar. Jeff intended the instrument to be a loving tribute and dedication to Michael Hedges. The spiral and arrows inlay motif used on the back of the instrument and as an inlay at the 12th fret of the fingerboard, is the property of the Michael Hedges Estate, and is used with permission.​
Oracle was built to be primarily acoustic, but is is fully amplifiable and midi-capable; each set of strings has a separate pickup system with separate output jack. It has 6 main, fretted strings; 6 sub-bass harp strings on a bass-side body extension with separate peghead; and 12 internal sympathetic resonating strings. As with Fred's 18-string Sympitars, the internal sympathetics run inside the neck, inside the body and go over an East Indian style "jiwari" bridge, that gives them a little buzz: that Indian drone sound. The spiral and arrows inlay (done in fine maple purfling line) on the rosewood back delineates a magnetically closed access door, useful for replacing or adjusting sympathetic strings, internal electronics and for repair access. 














For more unique instruments check here:
Musical Instruments-Unique Unusual Odd Strange Weird Experimental Rare Wacky Musical Instruments Gallery sound clips,photos

So.. what do you think??   

To mods...
Please change the thread name to Unique Extended Range Instruments - I've made a mistake in title


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 25, 2007)

These have been posted before, but they are always nice to see again. 
There is some truly fucked up wind-instrument on that page to,


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)

Fuck  I forgot


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 25, 2007)

No problem, I think the guy with the pink 8-string guitar has been posted at least 3-4 times, And I know that I posted charlie hunter twice or more times also.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)

yes, but my thread looks nicer I hope


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 25, 2007)

that's some very interesting stuff.
thanks for posting it.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 25, 2007)

Apophis said:


> yes, but my thread looks nicer I hope



True, but really, you don't feel like making your new guitar pink ? 
Or the claw guitar; pink and white, the irony would be over the top.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)

I like when something looks nice and in order


----------

